# 2nd Annual MIMB Labor Day Ride NOT @ Rocks Bottom



## Polaris425

*EDIT*

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7595

Please see new thread.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

VERY good idea......Hopefully, with my work schedule I will be able to attend. I really don't care where it is, if I'm off of work I WILL be there.


----------



## bruteman

I really missed out last year but this there are 2 events I want to make the mud nat. and the mimb meet and greet


----------



## IBBruin

I'd like to see it around Memorial Day. I think the 4th would be to hot. Camping in 80 degree, 85% humidity nights makes for some miserable sleeping weather.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> I'd like to see it around Memorial Day. I think the 4th would be to hot. Camping in 80 degree, 85% humidity nights makes for some miserable sleeping weather.



You have a camper......... :thinking: haha.. I agree though, I dont like to CAMP when it's HOT.


----------



## gpinjason

I'd really love to make it to something like this, but I can't really afford to drag my junk that far away... I save all my money to take the Jeep out on big trips, and the 4 wheelers just to kill the wheelin itch locally... If it was somewhere closer to Houston I would definitely be there!


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> I'd really love to make it to something like this, but I can't really afford to drag my junk that far away... I save all my money to take the Jeep out on big trips, and the 4 wheelers just to kill the wheelin itch locally... If it was somewhere closer to Houston I would definitely be there!


We had some guys from down around that way come last year. Maybe you could hook up w/ them & work something out as plans are made.
Never count it out until ya know for sure!! :rockn:


----------



## walker

yes i am from tyler and if its in miss i will be rollin eastbound again to rep for my tx brothers and if anyone wants to ride and split diesel thats cool with me


----------



## gpinjason

Tyler is a 5 hr trip for me.. LOL... I bring my Jeep to Gilmer like once a year...


----------



## RDWD

While I know it will be hot I vote for the 4th. And I also vote for Rocks Bottom again. I thought they ran that well. Although somewhere that allows night riding might be better.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I am just hoping to be home.


----------



## IBBruin

I'm good with Rocks again.


----------



## 30backs

well if yall decide to do one in GA as well, creek bottom is an awesome park. we also have big creek decent size but if we went there i know the owner and could probably get us in any weekend even if it is not a schedule ride just let me know the plan i would really like to ride with yall this year.:rockn:


----------



## codyh

IBBruin said:


> I'm good with Rocks again.


 
Same here


----------



## phreebsd

id like to ride creek bottom too. 
them boys come down to southern ridge all the time.


----------



## 30backs

man it is a real good park plenty of room i have a blast every time go there !!!


----------



## phreebsd

dude i saw your mag in books a million. it's still on the shelves


----------



## 30backs

cool i only found four copies and my local dealer took one of them to put up in the dealership so i got three


----------



## lilbigtonka

i would really like to meet up with you guys but only one i would possibly make is creekbottom every other one is way to far for me to make creekbottom is still gonna be a good 9-10 hr trip


----------



## bayou_boy_22

tonka hows the recovery coming. 

i think that i am going to try to make it no matter where it is just have to get that weekend off.


----------



## walker

yea wish rock bottom would allow night riding.......


----------



## FABMAN

Hay I was wondering if you guy's have a map of all the members location's (that put it in there Sig)? I think it would be neat to see. Also I'm thinking the Iron Range in MN for us Northerner's! lol


----------



## BigIzzy

I like Fabman's idea, something that even a few canuks could make it too. I may be in Alberta now but my machine is in manitoba and would do everything I could too hit up a meet and greet somewhere in the northern states, I think that would be pretty cool


----------



## drtj

I'm good with creek bottom. Maybe even somewhere in Ala. If I could find someone to split gas with.


----------



## Bootlegger

what about Southern Ridge or Rocks Bottom Again? Or the New Mudders Mag park in Alabama...


----------



## phreebsd

where is that park mark


----------



## rmax

*mimb ride*

have any of you guys ever rode red creek off rodes in perkinston ms. 1200plus acres, trails, mud pits, camper hooks ups primitive camping, well look on web site tells all, an they do allow night riding


----------



## IBBruin

rmax said:


> have any of you guys ever rode red creek off rodes in perkinston ms. 1200plus acres, trails, mud pits, camper hooks ups primitive camping, well look on web site tells all, an they do allow night riding


Do you have a link?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

redcreekoffroad.com is the website. it is an ok park as long as it has rained lately. it can get very dusty. but they have alot of water to ride in. nice camping area and they also have cabins. its down south just north of boloxi.


----------



## phreebsd

that was one of the choices for last year's ride. dont they allow trucks in there?


----------



## RDs Neighbor

They used to. They had a hummer club at one time.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

as far as i know they still do allow trucks. but they could not make it down alot of the atv trails.


----------



## Yesterday

my vote is for rox, rattlesnake, redcreek or similar, labor day.


----------



## matts08brute

I would love to come meet some of you guys but GA would prob be as far as I could go and as for when anytime is good but july and august is just to HOT!! for me


----------



## Brute650i

I'm good with anything but red creek been there not very good riding IMO rocks bottom is 100 times better


----------



## 30backs

make a poll and let ther members vote on a park


----------



## phreebsd

we will. we're getting suggestions thrown out right now then we will take those and make a poll.


----------



## supermanjrp

when i went to rocks they let everyone ride at night. that was at the CMR event they had.


----------



## codyh

^^ yea we rode at night for the meet and greet, I bent a tie rod and got stuck and had to sleep in the woods for a few hours before they realized I was gone one night.


----------



## Polaris425

Red creek is off the poll IMO. Its expensive and the riding isn't that great (wasn't last time I was there anyway)

This is one of those things "can't please all the people" ya know.. Not matter what we choose there will be those that can't attend b/c of distance. That's why I really liked Rocks b/c it gives everyone in the south an equal oportunity to attend. From texas to the east coast, tennessee to south al & ms.


----------



## 30backs

:agreed:


----------



## IBBruin

For reference, here's a 350 mile radius around Rocks Bottom. Pay no attention to the pushpins, those are Wal Mart locations.


----------



## lilbigtonka

wow and im still like 6 hrs south of tallahassee florida hahaha sucks for me


----------



## rmax

what towns are around rock bottom, wet or dry county, services offered


----------



## Brute650i

*RocksBottom*


----------



## wood butcher

i vote rocks bottom . there is a link in the lets go riding section with like 350 atv parks listed with location yall check it out


----------



## walker

i will attend anywhere .. or try to attend depending on work schedule.. but i think that we could have 2 events east coast meet and greet and southern meet and greet.. and if we need i wouldnt mind holding a western la and texas ride ... however everyone wants to do it..... i liked rocks bottom so thats my vote also....


----------



## Polaris425

Word. For the one that asked I belive the park is in a dry county u have bring in all supplies u are gonna need.

There is a walmart at the interstate exit so u can get anything u need relatively quickly if u run out of something. Seems like I remember seeing parts stores and some fast food places as well. The town is Forest, Ms. Xt 88 off I20 if you want to do some googling.


----------



## phreebsd

we definitely passed a napa!


----------



## IBBruin

I like Rocks rules about beer cans "Throw em down in the road, we'll come by and pick em up"


----------



## 08beast

I'm going to do the best i can to make it.. but it's going to come down to the finances at the time chosen. But if it works out i'd say the same as others, me and the wife would be able to grab 3 others on the way that would be willing to split the fuel costs.


----------



## wood butcher

we had a blast at the last meet&greet , i meet abunch of good guys there . lookin forward to the next one


----------



## Crawfishie!!

walker said:


> yes i am from tyler and if its in miss i will be rollin eastbound again to rep for my tx brothers and if anyone wants to ride and split diesel thats cool with me



when plans are final, lets see how our schedules are and i wouldn't mind hooking up with ya.......:rockn:

If there are people in La, Tx, Ak, and whatever areas.....basically whoever wants to come here that are wanting to get together for a "western" meet and greet, I'm not opposed to that. However, I would like to venture the country and seek out different parks around. To me, it seems we always ride the same parks....it's time for something different. Mud Creek, River Run, Gator Run, Pool Ranch, Rabbit Run, and High Lifter Park all get OLD after so many times.


----------



## walker

wood butcher said:


> we had a blast at the last meet&greet , i meet abunch of good guys there . lookin forward to the next one


yea me too now if we can just keep masher from getting lost then it will be aight.... and oquinn i dont just hook up with anyone...lol


----------



## supermanjrp

walker. if im off i will be going but i will def. be taking my truck so i can always just tag along.


----------



## Guarino113

IBBruin said:


> For reference, here's a 350 mile radius around Rocks Bottom. Pay no attention to the pushpins, those are Wal Mart locations.


 
dang 350 miles and i aint even on the map. i would love to go but its way to far for me.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I am gonna try and make it this go round where ever it is at, Hopefully work doesn't get in the way.....I'd hate to quit a perfectly good job.


----------



## 1bigforeman

I would love to make this one but I'm in the casino biz. I would get laughed at if I asked for a holiday weekend off.....


----------



## codyh

We're there


----------



## uppidycon

gpinjason said:


> I'd really love to make it to something like this, but I can't really afford to drag my junk that far away... I save all my money to take the Jeep out on big trips, and the 4 wheelers just to kill the wheelin itch locally... If it was somewhere closer to Houston I would definitely be there!


it's the same for me.. jason and i jeep together and ride our 4 wheelers together.. it's a little easier to load the 4 wheelers up and take them ridin' than the jeeps.. and much cheaper.. if anyone wanted to do a texas trip somewhere, that would be fine with me if im in the states.. there's nothing bad about living it texas, but sometimes a long trip for y'all is a VERY LONG trip for us.. ha..


----------



## rmax

*meet and greet*

thought i had heard that name before,my son rode there with friends, will ask him all about it not to far from here. i try to not get out of line or offend any one but i lived in scott county for awhile and if you want anything other than a cold soda or brew, you better bring it with. no hard liq. sales for miles. sure hope they will allow night rides


----------



## Yesterday

IBBruin said:


> I like Rocks rules about beer cans "Throw em down in the road, we'll come by and pick em up"


$$$$$ he's a smart man. doesnt take many to make a dolla or two!


----------



## phreebsd

^ exactly!


----------



## onebadbruin

we should have something for us northerners cause i might b able to make it to one in like the badlands or interlake parks


----------



## 08beast

guarino113 said:


> dang 350 miles and i aint even on the map. i would love to go but its way to far for me.


 
could make it easier on us a little farther north, cut the cost in half. options there if your a taker... just con some others on the way to join...the more there are the cheaper it would be for everyone...lol


----------



## Guarino113

its like 800 miles from my house. bout 13 hours. thats about 200-250 bucks in gas both ways. thats getting 20 mpg. i wonder how many people from va want to go?


----------



## 08beast

not sure if the meet and great is just for members or not... but i would say if not hit up all your riding buddies..lol... plenty of times to save otherwise... with my truck and cousins trailer i can haul up to 5. thats on a 16 ft...but all those were stock. find a bigger trailer and then the more the marrier


----------



## Guarino113

yeah. i have a goosneck that will fit a lot. but i sold my dually and bought a jeep. i dont think the jeep will pull that. haha.


----------



## walker

it is for whoever wants to go.. member or not everyone is invited


----------



## RDWD

I guarantee once they meet us they will soon become members. Bring em all.


----------



## 08beast

What kind of ride would this be.. safe for the wife (who like to ride almost as much as i do) or would it be a frenzy for a nice set of legs...jus wanting to make sure when she gets pregant its mine.lol


----------



## wood butcher

if all goes toward rocks bottom then i will have a custom trophy for the serpent pit from woodbutcher customs . we will have an organized race this time


----------



## Brute650i

It may claim more than 2 belts if we do that. May need to buy a HL belt before i come so i can get my monies worth before i have to send it back for warrenty


----------



## wood butcher

it will be worth it


----------



## Polaris425

Well if u guys up north want to get together & have a ride by all means do so! Lol. I just know most of us won't be able to make it.

Like I said, no matter where we have it its gonna be hard for some people to make it. If we have it in GA then that makes it near impossible for the texas guys, if we go west of alabama then the east coast guys have to travel. There's really no perfect place right in the middle. But there are several that are close to being in the center. They might not be the best park or in the best location, but I think they give the best chance for people all over the south to attend. That doesn't mean that we can't have 1 in mississippi and 1 in georgia though!! Lol


----------



## Guarino113

well 08beast and i were talking about trying to get a bunch of people to go. its 800 miles one way but if 6-8 people go its only gonna be about 50-75 bucks a person for gas. which aint bad. i dont mind the 12-13 hour ride.


----------



## 30backs

polaris425 said:


> That doesn't mean that we can't have 1 in mississippi and 1 in georgia though!! Lol


if yall decide to do both i dont mind helping to get one together in GA for the south east guys just let me know.


----------



## walker

i will video the race . not goin back in the serpent pit .. it ate up my seals in the front diff and the last time my lift was in there , well thats how i got the lift....


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> i will video the race . not goin back in the serpent pit .. it ate up my seals in the front diff and the last time my lift was in there , well thats how i got the lift....


Big ole Puss. :greddy2:






:bigok:


----------



## walker

yep your right jon.... and 08beast your wife will be safe with us..... i may bring mine


----------



## Brute650i

Bringing the flip flop to? Atleast I think that was you who said it


----------



## bayou_boy_22

If i make it my wife will be with me also.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

walker said:


> and oquinn i dont just hook up with anyone...lol


HA HA HA, you got jokes.....now you know that aint waht I was saying.....thats funny now ya here!!!:haha:


----------



## phreebsd

08beast said:


> What kind of ride would this be.. safe for the wife (who like to ride almost as much as i do) or would it be a frenzy for a nice set of legs...jus wanting to make sure when she gets pregant its mine.lol


 that's freakin hilarious! im fixed so i have a free pass! 




walker said:


> i will video the race . not goin back in the serpent pit .. it ate up my seals in the front diff and the last time my lift was in there , well thats how i got the lift....


When you see me again i'll be a lot taller!


----------



## FABMAN

guarino113 said:


> well 08beast and i were talking about trying to get a bunch of people to go. its 800 miles one way but if 6-8 people go its only gonna be about 50-75 bucks a person for gas. which aint bad. i dont mind the 12-13 hour ride.


where are you thinking?


----------



## walker

Brute650i said:


> Bringing the flip flop to? Atleast I think that was you who said it


yep that was me and yep i will have a flip flop handy just in case she gets out of line.....


----------



## Brute650i

may should bring my girlfriend along so I can take lessons from professor Walker


----------



## 30backs

i guess i wont be able to make it to this ride i just map quested it and its an between a 7 and 8 hour drive if it is at rockbottoms again to far for me in one weekend sound like it would have been a real good time:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425

Them boys from Texas spent more time on the road than that 30backs... :rockn: YOU CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!!!! :bigok:


----------



## 30backs

maybe but you know everything in texas is bigger and badder right ....lol


----------



## Polaris425

30backs said:


> maybe but you know everything in texas is bigger and badder right ....lol


maybe but texas aint on the front of a MAGAZINE BABY! :rockn:


----------



## walker

haha took almost 6 hrs to get to rock bottom.. would've been alittle bit less but i had to wait on driller and we meet rock in forrest ,he talked and gave us riding lessons for 30 min ..lol.. everything was badder in texas except when they meet up with the cfrimson tide...lol......


----------



## phreebsd

hahah right on there!
my brother in law just got back from houston. he said people were cussing alabama calling them cheaters and everything else.


----------



## walker

dunno why they whooped em... now no one will ever know if they could have won if colt mccoy didnt get hurt but hey thats life.... 30 backs it is a long haul but you only live once so bring your arse


----------



## 30backs

Polaris425 said:


> maybe but texas aint on the front of a MAGAZINE BABY! :rockn:



so true:haha:


----------



## 08beast

phreebsd said:


> that's freakin hilarious! im fixed so i have a free pass!
> 
> 
> Well let's see how does this work...the 10th one to pm me gets a free pass.....not..lol... she's a lil free spirited so good luck with that... take my word on it she has been known to kick in the mid section... thank god it was cold...:nutkick::aargh4:


----------



## Guarino113

FABMAN said:


> where are you thinking?


huh? we are in va if thats what u mean


----------



## 08beast

just to better prepare.. what all costs are involved down there..i saw the 20 entrance fee but what about camping, probably tents in my case.. food, etc 

any restrictions like doubling?


----------



## gpinjason

Rocks Bottom is about 8 hr drive for me... I think I'll be out... 

What is the time frame of this run? or is it still up in th air?


----------



## 05bforce750

Im In NC guarino113, We should get up some and go up to Welch, W.Va And Ride the Outlaw Trails Up there! MILES AND MILES of Good ridin up there, And not but like a 2.5hr ride from here


----------



## Guarino113

sounds good. i want to go to w va ive never been.


----------



## Polaris425

Time is still uncertain.


----------



## jctgumby

I definitely vote for Rocks again...It is a 4 1/2 hr drive for me but my wife and I had an awesome time and we will be going back...Can't wait to see you guys again...And for anybody with questions about their wives coming with them everybody that I was around at this last year's M&G made my wife feel right at home thanks Bruin, P425, TwoShoes, Metal Man and anybody else that helped her find me once we got seperated and I got lost trying to find the group...Guess this year I should keep everybody in sight hehehe


----------



## IBBruin

jctgumby said:


> .Guess this year I should keep everybody in sight hehehe


That's a heck of a lot easier said than done, besides we all know you lost her on purpose. :bigok:


----------



## walker

lets do it same time same place..


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> lets do it same time same place..


I'm good with that, long as everyone else is.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I am game for rocks bottom , that was the most fun I have had in years


----------



## Yesterday

walker said:


> lets do it same time same place..


 :biggthumpup:


----------



## wood butcher

yea i agree rocks bottom/ladorday . i am goin to make a speicial trophy for the serpant pit , so we can have our First Annual MIMB Serpant Run winner gets it and Brute650i the race is open to all MIMB menber so u better have some springs in that lil 801 of urs


----------



## phreebsd

i hope im clutched proper by the time of the ride! ill definitely be taller. i wonder how much that'll help me


----------



## Brute650i

Oh no he didn't! Wood talking noise I see. 

Ill have a better clutch setup for real though I definitely won't be running that high stall high shiftout drag spring I had in last time. 

Me and boot may have to work on something before then. And ill bring an extra belt just in case, I think I set a new speed record for changing a belt without air tools last time


----------



## drtj

Wish it was gonna be further east.


----------



## jctgumby

Labor Day Weekend sounds great to me...I should be home this year as well...I can't wait!!!


----------



## 08beast

Labor day is good for me... gives time to save $$$. can't wait to meet all you guys :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

If its anything like last year , bring belts,axles,lots of them :haha: and Radiator caps :haha:


----------



## phreebsd

ill definitely have a belt with me!


----------



## jctgumby

hondarecoveryman said:


> :haha: and Radiator caps :haha:


 
hehehehe


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I may bring 2 axles for the new prairie , dont want to 2wd it again this year LOL


----------



## Polaris425

jctgumby said:


> hehehehe



:bigok:


----------



## walker

yep luckily i brought alot of stuff i didn't need and i will bring it again. i have stock axle boots and other misc parts if anyone needs them. and i will have 2 belts


----------



## Polaris425

So for the labor day ride are we all good with Rocks Again? Any of those on the east coast that cant make it to the labor day ride, should check out the EC MIMB ride thread I started for ya'll...


----------



## TX4PLAY

Rocks sounds good to me. I couldn't make it last year but it looked like y'all had a blast, I plan on making this one.


----------



## bruteman

Phree how much taller are you going? I seen a 10 inch on hl for sale LOL


----------



## Polaris425

Looks like it's going to be Labor Day weekend @ Rocks Bottom ATV Park in Forest, Ms.


----------



## phreebsd

bruteman said:


> Phree how much taller are you going? I seen a 10 inch on hl for sale LOL


7" HL lift


----------



## tacoma_2002

Sounds good...I'll be there!


----------



## IBBruin

hondarecoveryman said:


> I may bring 2 axles for the new prairie , dont want to 2wd it again this year LOL


Ummmm, if ya think about it bring 4!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

The Prairies >>:nutkick:<<< me and you last year LOL:haha: But we still played in 2wd......2wd sucks


----------



## wood butcher

i guess rocks bottom it is them , i bet im the first there again. im like a kid with a new toy when it comes to this.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

We will try to get there a day earlier so maybe we can do more than drink beer with y'all. Great choice by going back to rocks bottom, I really liked that park. Other than he wouldn't refund us a days fees when we decided not to ride that Monday, I guess you win some and lose some. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Brute650i

wood butcher said:


> i guess rocks bottom it is them , i bet im the first there again. im like a kid with a new toy when it comes to this.


Ill try to be there on the same day as you. That way we can have the battle of the little 650i's before all the big boys get there with their 750's ..... :bigok:


----------



## walker

lookin like its goin to be a good time again this year.. goin to miss my buddy driller tho


----------



## jctgumby

I am hoping to be there a day earlier too...Gonna still have that hotel room with the warm shower though...I still haven't convinced the wife to camp


----------



## wood butcher

Brute650i said:


> Ill try to be there on the same day as you. That way we can have the battle of the little 650i's before all the big boys get there with their 750's ..... :bigok:


 i will be there friday early . i was the first one there last year , almost a hour before anyone else showed up . and yea we can do a lil warmin up before we put it on the so called big boys


----------



## Polaris425

I edited my origional post to reflect this information, but for those who are following it now...



WHERE: ROCKS BOTTOM ATV PARK IN FOREST, MS. WEBSITE MYSPACE
WHEN: LABOR DAY WEEKEND, FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 3rd - SUNDAY the 5th (6th if you want to stay through monday)
MUST HAVE THESE FORMS READY AT THE GATE (will help get you in quicker if you have them ready when you get there)


----------



## IBBruin

I was hoping that would be the time and place.


----------



## Brute650i

Sweet already making plans for this. I need to get started on serpent proofing my belt cause I'm not planning on being pulled back to the truck to swap belts but if I do I'm swapping the whole thing to a different setup. Going to set my other secondary up just in case and bringing atleast one belt.


----------



## Polaris425

If things go right I'll just be riding a honda then.. So ya'll will have to not run off and leave me


----------



## phreebsd

Brute650i said:


> Sweet already making plans for this. I need to get started on serpent proofing my belt cause I'm not planning on being pulled back to the truck to swap belts but if I do I'm swapping the whole thing to a different setup. Going to set my other secondary up just in case and bringing atleast one belt.


I'm with ya there, brent. me and you had the same problem!
were you running in 4x4 when you snapped yours? I was..
it did much better hauling in 2WD!


----------



## bruteman

man I like that 7 inch lift Phree now I got to show up at the meet and greet to see that lift My wife already hates my brute she will really be mad when I try to get something like that LOL


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> If things go right I'll just be riding a honda then..


If that going right...hate to see going wrong...hehe...


----------



## Polaris425

nmkawierider said:


> If that going right...hate to see going wrong...hehe...


wrong will be a yammy.... :thinking: :thinking:


lol.. nah I love my brute.. would really love to keep it but, I bought a house back in may and just dont have time or extra $$ to keep it tuned & take it riding anywhere. So I'm basically dropping a big note every month on something that just sits in the garage, and get's ridden around the neighborhood on saturdays.

I could do that and be happy with a cheap honda or yammy. Well, ok so I wont ever be TRUELY ATV happy unless my butts on another brute or can-am but.. It will do the job anyway.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Polaris425 said:


> If things go right I'll just be riding a honda then.. So ya'll will have to not run off and leave me


 
Whatever...I'll be on the 4x4 by then...hopefully....

Oh yeah....and we'll pass um with the shaft drive when they're belts slip .


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Polaris425 said:


> If things go right I'll just be riding honda then.. So ya'll will have to not run off and leave me


 We will ride in reverse so you can keep up....:joke:


----------



## Unclebill

Where does everyone stay? It is about a 9 hour drive for me and if I can convince my wife that I need a set of 28" Zillas and not a dishwasher I will be there


----------



## RDWD

They have camping at Rocks and there are local area hotels nearby.


----------



## phreebsd

camp there man else you miss out on all the night time fun!


----------



## rmax

closest motel will be in newtom, ms.-brandon, pearl- jackson,they do have cabins at morton at the state park right off the interstate.and i could be wrong but morton may have a motel (NEW) right off the interstate, on second thought that would be forrest, ms.


----------



## IBBruin

Forrest has a Holiday Inn Express with a pool. If you come in by the interstate it will be on the north west corner of exit 88 and I-20. I guess it would be the closest, about 10-15 minute drive from Rocks.


----------



## walker

if you been drinkin its not worth driving imo ... i'm stayin in holiday dodge again..... lol


----------



## Metal Man

I'll be there for sure. Had a good ole time the first go round.


----------



## Unclebill

Motel GMC sounds go to me a 8foot bed that does not need to be made and room for a cooler full of beer I'm there


----------



## wood butcher

walker said:


> if you been drinkin its not worth driving imo ... i'm stayin in holiday dodge again..... lol


hey walker make sure u park next to me so u wont havce far to go when the butcher breaks out the koolaid man


----------



## walker

yes sir .. i will bring my own supply this time so i won't drink all yours..lol


----------



## Polaris425

:haha:


----------



## wood butcher

come on guys we need imput on the meet&greet slogan


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> if you been drinkin its not worth driving imo ... i'm stayin in holiday dodge again..... lol


I'm goin wood butcher style, provided this lady w/ the ford truck I'm lookin at today is legit. She said she had a tent for it that builds into the bed of the truck that she'd give me as well.


----------



## walker

i may have a 44 ft enclosed race car trailer with living quarters by the time meet and ride goes down..


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> i may have a 44 ft enclosed race car trailer with living quarters by the time meet and ride goes down..


sweet. If so I'm campin w/ you, & the koolaid. :bigok:


----------



## walker

sure not for sure yet maybe later.. it will look like phenix's trailer they had out there.... but i'm also lookin into renting an rv i think i'm getting soft..lol


----------



## Polaris425

28 more weeks!!!!!! I think.... my math may be off... :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

We need a countdown clock on the main page.


----------



## wood butcher

so what are we callin the ride this year


----------



## phreebsd

i have a counter in my sig


----------



## Polaris425

wood butcher said:


> so what are we callin the ride this year


2nd Annual "MIMB Labor Day MudBash" I guess.


----------



## Yesterday

please put a no homosexuals aloud disclaimer below the words mudbash


----------



## Polaris425

Yesterday said:


> please put a no homosexuals aloud disclaimer below the words mudbash


Well since it's MudBash, and not MudPack, I figured everyone would know they wernt allowed.. :greddy2:


----------



## JHR

lol I should be able to make it no prob if my bike is still runnin then. I should be in my new house in the Montgomery area by then.


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome.


----------



## 08beast

another question. how is this place for riding and having a good time on a stock eiger? may have the ol' lady with me and possible a friend just curious.


----------



## wood butcher

08beast said:


> another question. how is this place for riding and having a good time on a stock eiger? may have the ol' lady with me and possible a friend just curious.


 she will be just fine


----------



## 08beast

wood butcher said:


> she will be just fine


 
Cool deal and thank you sir


----------



## Polaris425

We will oblige stock bikes!! :rockn: We try not to run off and leave people....


----------



## tacoma_2002

Good because I'll hopefully have my GR by then...

Wait..

You can't run off and leave me Jon...

...I'm sure my 300 will go faster than you can run on foot...

Find you a bike ASAP!!!


----------



## Polaris425

working on another one right now


----------



## walker

if he don't have a ride before meet and greet he ride biotch with me...lol


----------



## Polaris425

I'll be ur biotch either way long as you got the koolaid. :bigok: BBWWAAAHAHA. I'm going to look at something today, needless to say if I buy it, It will probably be the only one there like it


----------



## walker

man this ride needs to hurry up .... i'm fricken ready


----------



## Polaris425

Me too. Maybe we need to have a pre-labor day ride! :rockn: haha... If I come into some extra $$ to blow in the near future I'll load up and head to your area.


----------



## bigoman24

I will be there if I am home for it, only about 35 min drive for me. Great place to ride and Rock makes everybody feel welcomed


----------



## jctgumby

Is it September yet?!?!


----------



## badazzbrute

I wouldn't miss this. I have already made plans to be there. I am glad it isn't September yet though, as I need to put together the money... Why does money have to be so durned hard to get your hands on? Anyone figured that out yet?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

badazzbrute said:


> I wouldn't miss this. I have already made plans to be there. I am glad it isn't September yet though, as I need to put together the money... Why does money have to be so durned hard to get your hands on? Anyone figured that out yet?


when you figure it out brother pass it on.


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm going to try to make it, I will be from Ark. Always fun meeting new riders. Especially. Brute riders lololol


----------



## walker

vacation was ok'ed money in tha bank brute broke as of right now but my tx arse will be there again this year.........


----------



## RDs Neighbor

I'm planning on comin again. I will try to get there a day earlier this year though.


----------



## wood butcher

i'll be waitin on all yall fools to show up


----------



## RDWD

We might beat you there this year Timmy.


----------



## wood butcher

i dont think so


----------



## jctgumby

I'll be there for sure


----------



## 08beast

question is what time ya'll going to start showing up? Thursday or friday


----------



## wood butcher

friday very early A.M.


----------



## RDWD

Real early


----------



## 08beast

sweet, interested in meeting the gang. i've taking vacation and driving all day thursday to be there early friday. dedicated here :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher

it's gonna be a wicked weekend


----------



## Brute650i

Im working on building up me some off time now so I will be there thursday late or friday early. might have 2 brutes with me incase I break one if everything works out.

Im ready to get together again its been far to long since my last good ride


----------



## jctgumby

I will be there late Friday or early Saturday


----------



## badazzbrute

I will most likely be there Friday afternoon, if not a little later. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Polaris425

Gonna have a BIG group this year looks like... :rockn: I'll have to get up w/ Rock and see if he's gonna hook us up again this year like last year.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

What was the hook up? I arrived Saturday night payed for 2 bikes to ride Sunday and Monday. We decided to leave Monday morning at around 8:00 AM, and he wouldn't refund me for the Monday. I didn't complain, but my group was 6 bikes total, and thought he should have met us halfway. Did the MIMB group get a discount to ride that I was not aware of? If he did then, maybe I should shut up.

None the less, we loved the park and are planning on going back with the same group.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

still hoping that i am home.


----------



## IBBruin

RDs Neighbor said:


> What was the hook up? I arrived Saturday night payed for 2 bikes to ride Sunday and Monday. We decided to leave Monday morning at around 8:00 AM, and he wouldn't refund me for the Monday. I didn't complain, but my group was 6 bikes total, and thought he should have met us halfway. Did the MIMB group get a discount to ride that I was not aware of? If he did then, maybe I should shut up.
> 
> None the less, we loved the park and are planning on going back with the same group.


I'm pretty sure we got a reduced gate fee.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> I'm pretty sure we got a reduced gate fee.


We did. We payed $5 less per day than the normal entrance fee.


----------



## brute21

I know that rocks will be good this year we have gone a few times and it gets better everytime we go I hope to meet some of yall out there if I get my brute running we will see


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I can't wait :aargh4:


----------



## RDWD

Me either, it's gonna be a long month and a half ugh.


----------



## walker

i'm am ready and so is the brute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RDWD

I've still got some work to do to mine before then. It's been to dang hot to do much of anything around here.


----------



## wood butcher

same here i got all the front out of it , a arm bushings, ball joints and tie rod ends


----------



## walker

you 2 slackers better get to work i need my drinkin buddies...........


----------



## filthyredneck

dont worry buddy...I'll drink with ya this time if I get to go, the other half said I could go with you even if she doesnt go...lol she must really like you


----------



## Polaris425

heck yeah! :rockn: bring all the texas brothers!


----------



## phreebsd

i think we'll have a nice showing of lifted bikes this year. 
We definitely need to get a better group pic though!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

phreebsd said:


> i think we'll have a nice showing of lifted bikes this year.
> We definitely need to get a better group pic though!


 And Lowered quads too :rockn: If violence doesnt sell I am bringing it ,just for kicks . I will most likley be riding the old 400 .


----------



## walker

filthyredneck08brute said:


> dont worry buddy...I'll drink with ya this time if I get to go, the other half said I could go with you even if she doesnt go...lol she must really like you


sweet we can car pool ... may not be much drinkin if i bring my lil boy !!!!!!!! he has been begging me to take him and i think this would be the only good ride to take him more about riding than getting hammered :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Carpool sounds good to me....and I can have just as much fun w/out the alcohol, a couple cold ones wont hurt though lol


----------



## Polaris425

With or without we gonna have a :rockn: good time!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

walker said:


> sweet we can car pool ... may not be much drinkin if i bring my lil boy !!!!!!!! he has been begging me to take him and i think this would be the only good ride to take him more about riding than getting hammered :rockn:


I will most probably have my son with me. Not to mention my buddies will be bringing theirs too.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I brought my 8 year old son last year and he was riding in the serpent pit with everybody else :bigok: On my old P650  my boy def. has MIMB , We had a Blast and he is Counting the days just like we are :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

Its getting closer, just wish it was getting closer quicker!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> you 2 slackers better get to work i need my drinkin buddies...........


 WISH I COULD SHARE A FEW OF THE PURPLE AND GOLD ONES WITH YA BUDDY, BUT NOT GONNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR...

JUST BEWARE THAT SERPENT PIT CAN BE A MOFO!! LOL:rockn:


----------



## wood butcher

we deff gonna miss ya not being there, but walker and i will slap a few back for ya bud


----------



## walker

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> WISH I COULD SHARE A FEW OF THE PURPLE AND GOLD ONES WITH YA BUDDY, BUT NOT GONNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR...
> 
> JUST BEWARE THAT SERPENT PIT CAN BE A MOFO!! LOL:rockn:


yes i am stayin out of the serpent pit .. it ate up some seals in front and rear diff and i didnt play in it that much. yea me and tim goin to drink a few for yea


----------



## RDWD

After experiencing the rath of the serpent first hand I will also be sitting on the bank watching. Don't worry dale I'll throw back plenty of purple and golds for the both of us. Get home safe and join us in 2011.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Bunch of Pansies!!! I tore up my quad last year too(Broke axle) and rode it broken all day , trashed my front diff among other things . I am bringing a diferent quad this year and will be putting the 400 in everything I think I can make it thru :rockn:


----------



## bruterider27

I'm hoping to make it I'm trying to get my bike snorkeled before I go


----------



## filthyredneck

Never been so I guess I'll just have to see how froggy I'm feelin....That is if Walker lets me carpool with him lol... I do want to come but we'll have to see when the time gets a little closer.


----------



## Polaris425

Serpent pit isnt that bad... just gotta hang on and ride it out! :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher

Polaris425 said:


> Serpent pit isnt that bad... just gotta hang on and ride it out! :rockn:


 yea jon and i went round and round quite a few times , but i,ll be officiating the race so i,ll be staying on dry land this time


----------



## jctgumby

I'm gettin in!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

bruterider27 said:


> I'm hoping to make it I'm trying to get my bike snorkeled before I go


 If you dont get it done , bring the stuff I will snork it for ya in about 30 min. :bigok:


----------



## wood butcher

hondarecoveryman said:


> If you dont get it done , bring the stuff I will snork it for ya in about 30 min. :bigok:


 show off :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd

Im ready!


----------



## brute21

Guys I really think Rocks Is the best place to ride in mississippi as far as mud and trails go you just cant beat it. We need to talk him into taking us on a night right that weekend


----------



## Polaris425

brute21 said:


> Guys I really think Rocks Is the best place to ride in mississippi as far as mud and trails go you just cant beat it. We need to talk him into taking us on a night right that weekend


We go there for a reason... lol Not just picking it out of a hat! 


Let's not though.... some of us prefer to sleep. And last year, well, there were some MAD people b/c a group decided to ride at night, against Rocks warnings earlier that day. And I'm just sayin, but if people are blasting by my tent all night w/ their blowed out HMF's, well, you might get a big rock and or stick thrown at you when you go by... :rockn: Or find 4 flat tires on ur wheeler the next day once you do stop for the night.


----------



## aandryiii

That'll be me^


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7595

Please see this thread ^^^^^^for further information


----------

